# AmandaAndEggo's Journal <3 do not read! jk



## amandaandeggo

10/23/2008
(about 30 seconds after the last post)

wohoo i gots two carrots now


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I love your journal! This one and the one in the girl section!


----------



## amandaandeggo

alright ur awsome . . . lol . . . but ofcourse you have to tell me when you get one (if you ever do . . . and if you have one and i just dont know)


----------



## amandaandeggo

10/24/2008

well no Dom today . . . and so far nothing special yet . . . except i put gell in my hair and just let it dry and apparently everyone thinks it looks nice *note to self post pics of it later* . . . but yeah so far today has been boring *yawn*


----------



## amandaandeggo

just cause you asked sooo nicely here is the pix i promised


----------



## amandaandeggo

opps so here it is right side up


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww you look really pretty!! I like your hair like that. I wish I could get mine to look something like that. :roll: Mines WAY too thick and full of body. :???:


----------



## amandaandeggo

lol mine to . . . to get it to do that i cant brush it . . . it just has to air dry and put some moose or gell in it  . . . its always a little curly


----------



## amandaandeggo

10/25/2008

leaving for a hershey park (in pa . . . yes the land of many choclates) . . . we will see what happens there cause we realy dont have plans . . . but Frankie texted my friday night . . . so maybe Dom didnt fully screw things up for me


----------



## RusticWildFire

amandaandeggo said:


> lol mine to . . . to get it to do that i cant brush it . . . it just has to air dry and put some moose or gell in it  . . . its always a little curly



haha yeah I've done it before. It turned out ok but it takes A LOT of the gel stuff.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! Nice hair!


----------



## amandaandeggo

hanks everyone . . . well my boring day became extra stressfull . . . well we got hit on the pa turnpike . . . totaled the car but everyone was okay . . . but since the car was smoking we had to wait in the rain . . . for two hours ! then we got to the hotel and they tryed to put us in a room that was taken . . . then we got a room and ordered room service . . . well they forgot what room we were in so that took an hour . . . sooo pretty bad day


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Join the club sweety. My day today. Has. Been. Complete. Crap.


----------



## amandaandeggo

10/27/2008

never mind that better news . . . Shane is awsome . . . omg . . . and i think im like totaly head over heels . . . but sunday was awsome once i got home (which works out for me cause Frankie is back with Becky . . . for like the 4th time *pshhhh* like that will last . . . anyways) . . . but at first it was pretty interesting . . . cause my sister walked into the house before me than run out and said "theres this weird guy in the living room" . . . so i walked in first and introduced myself *thinking in my head . . . ummm hes kinda diffrent* but then alexis challenged me to climb up the tree (at 8 at night) . . . so we did and he came out . . . and was up in the tree in like five seconds . . . so we started talking . . . and then we played some basketball . . . and we talked for awhile . . . and then some more . . . and went for a walk . . . and then hung out a my house and watched the Phillies game . . . and he kept poking me in the sides and messing with my hair (is it just me or is that a little bit elementary school) . . . but we had a great time and my abs are sore from laughing and tensing up when he poked me (i freak out when you poke me in the side) . . . so it was generaly awsome . . . he ended up staying the night . . . and we both fell asleep out in the living room . . . so it was realy kinda cute . . . and both got up in the morning and were both kinda suprised but okay with it . . . so here i go again . . . and with yet another guy


----------



## amandaandeggo

10/27/2008

yeah he coming over again tomorow


----------



## amandaandeggo

10/27/2008

were going to some haunted hay ride / house so im going to try to not freak out *deep breaths*


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

OMG!
Girl, make up your mind! j/k!
Which one do you like most?
T.J? Dom? Or the other guy...lol?
I would personally leave Dom outa the picture, he is your friend and I really think you'll have a better friendship with Dom then a realationship....????
♥


----------



## amandaandeggo

everyones out except Shane . . . his now my bf


----------



## RusticWildFire

Aww! yay!! congrats hehe


----------



## amandaandeggo

10/28/2008

sorry i think i miss led some of you . . . i ment best friend . . . yeah Doms still one of my best friends too . . . but i realy havent talked to T.J. or Frankie much


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ooh jeez-o-petes-o this is all so confusing!!!:shock:


----------



## amandaandeggo

ohhh my appoligies


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol it's ok :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

But ya know...Shane would do well for your bf.....  
huh? huh?


----------



## amandaandeggo

its kinda sad . . . . but kinda cool at the same time . . . all of you on here know me so well . . . . and yes Rachel that would be my plan . . . last night was awsome . . . details later . . . im in class


----------



## amandaandeggo

10/29/2008

okay now that im not in school i can actualy talk *sighs with relief* . . . i feel like brandon everyone is one step ahead of me . . . they already know what im going to say . . . so anyway last night i went out with Shane . . . we when to that haunted house the one at the eastern state penatentuary (sorry for my creative spelling . . . its just an old jail) it was soposed tyo be the best one in the usa . . . but anyhow . . . we got there like an hour early so we were just waking around philly . . . we walked over to the philly art muesem (sorry again i have spelling issues and dont know if thats right either) and we walked up the famous stairs . . . and walking down he pushed me slightly (still like holding me) so it felt like i was going to fall then pulled me back . . . which ofcourse i was like realy freaked out . . . add then at the bottom he was like . . . im sorry that was kinda mean and huged me . . . so we continuded walking around and stuff till we needed to be back at the haunted house . . . we walked through the whole thing . . . neither of us realy freaking out . . . i think the best part was while we were on the outside and the had actors in coustme and one walked up to me and said . . . grilled cheese sandwhich . . . which i amediatly cracked up laughing (yay . . . i resisted my jumpyness) after that headed back to my house . . . we hung out for awhile . . . and my sister kept making comments about how i was laying on him . . . mind you i wasnt actualy on top of him . . . i just has my head on his shoulder and i dont think that thats all that offensive . . . once again he stayed the night . . . and he woke me up in the morning for school . . . so we had a great time . . . the only thing is i think that the whole age differance is kinda weird . . . but my little sister keeps tellin me that were "cute" . . . i dont realy know why . . . cause absolutly no ofense to him . . . but i dont like him for looks . . . i like him for who he realy is (which is alot better . . . since he realy doesnt seem to be to hooked up on looks)


----------



## amandaandeggo

i shouldnt hold my breath . . . and i realy shouldnt have guessed that it would've gone differant . . . he forgot to mention his gf . . . and now im kinda ****ed off cause if he has a gf . . . he shouldnt have acted the way he did . . . so once again here i go confusing all of you . . . but on the upside i got another carrot


----------



## RusticWildFire

why do you think he has a gf? Did he mention something?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Yeah RWF-he said he mentioned his gf? Right Amanda? Boys! By what I read he was SO coming on to you. Back to plan A. I suggest you start by stalking TJ
LOL!
I am so sorry to hear that though. I would be SO ****ed off if I were you!


----------



## amandaandeggo

yeah he was totaly all over me . . . he friggen kissed me then later told me . . . so yeah he an *** . . . but yeah T.J.s taken . . . so stalking him would be just weird . . . but we have a new kid . . . so im talking to him right now . . . and he seems okay . . . i just realy dont know him yet . . . but he on my bus . . . so he must live close . . . and expecialy cause he gets off after i do and there are only two stops after that and the farthest is like 2 blocks . . . but Shane went to the barn with me the night he kissed me and his eyes puffed all up . . . he alergic to horses . . . so i guess thats what he gets for being an *** . . . he got to look stupid for like the next day . . . ***! . . . so maybe Ryan (the new kid)


----------



## amandaandeggo

sorry to all the kiddies . . . just realy mad right now


----------



## amandaandeggo

you all probly think im crazy lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Is Shane a man w***e?

Because seriously, why would he do that. I think you need to ask him for an explanation girl....


----------



## amandaandeggo

if you ment wife . . . no . . . he better not . . . hes 17 . . . and atleast in my opion thats way young . . . but he has girlfriend . . . and shes not me . . . he said he was going to leave her for me but thats not what i want . . . i realy would hate for him to turn around and do the same to me :roll:


----------



## RusticWildFire

amandaandeggo said:


> . . . he said he was going to leave her for me but thats not what i want . . . i realy would hate for him to turn around and do the same to me :roll:



Very wise. I'm glad you realize that. Most guys that are like that (especially at that age) do exactly that. So many people think someone will change for them and so very few people change for people. Never count on that happening.  Very smart girl you are! Good for you!  *high five*


----------



## amandaandeggo

yeah . . . i know i cant change him . . . but he still wants to talk tonight . . . so i think we will talk . . . but if he hasnt talked to her already im telling her . . . i have her number and kinda know her so i dont think he should get the reward of hurting her too . . . if anything i would like to see her dump him . . . i realize this seems kinda mean but thats what he deserves


----------



## amandaandeggo

omg rachel i feel stupid . . . no he not a w***e . . . just a cheater . . . not like thats any better . . . sorry . . . i was reading too fast


----------



## amandaandeggo

okay nother topic . . . im sick of him . . . so lets talk about Ryan . . . well before i got on the bus one of my barn buds was telling how horrible he was . . . and im like ummmm . . . and just kept kinda silent . . . so she tells all the kids who sit at the back of the bus "dont let him sit with you" and i was just thinking ummm randi thats not like you . . . so Ryan walks to the back of the bus and sits with me . . . so im like great . . . either way friend is gonna hate me if i like him or not . . . cause god forbid he sat with me . . . so randi didnt talk the whole ride home . . . but Ryan and i did . . . we talked about his old school and his new one . . . and when he saw my pic of Eggo on my phone he asked if i rode and i explained that i did and i told him where my farm is . . . and blah blah blah . . . and he explained to me why he thought randi hated him (randi wasnt on the bus anymore) . . . it ends up it was just a little miss understanding . . . so ill have to talk to randi . . . but he said he asked out taralee today . . . and i was kinda taken back . . . but then i remembered that taralee was freakin out after lockerbreak . . . and i told him . . . and he was like i know . . .i think im gonna call he tonight and just tell her nevermind . . . and i kinda said in my head *ppphhhheeewww* shes a b***h . . . and he just said to me yeah i didnt know her very well . . . shes a b***h . . . so it was kinda wierd for a moment . . . and then he siad he didnt know who he realy liked . . . and i cant blame him . . . he only been here 5 days . . . so yeah he seems cool . . . i think he got a bit of a shock today . . . but he seemed not too worked up . . . hes seems pretty down to earth


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

no idea did not mean wife


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

*No I did not mean wife*


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Lol! I was reading my post over and over again coz I'm like, i didn't say wife! lol!! nevermind!


----------



## amandaandeggo

yeah i was having a "moment" :lol:


----------



## amandaandeggo

yeah i tend to do that alot . . . guess what last night i had a grand total of 10 kids come to my house :lol:


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/2/2008

uggghhhh . . . ive been sooo lazy latley . . . i didnt ride this weekend . . . which i was planing to . . . cause i just didnt feel like it . . . so the last time i rode was wed . . . and it wasnt even my horse it was a lesson horse . . . and it was a horrible ride . . . i was sooo ticked off about Shane that i realy couldnt focus . . . so it was not a fun ride . . . sooo i guess i have to ride tomorow . . . cause Eggo is getting trailered this comming wed to Brigadoon for his first lesson in over a year . . . he hated he ring . . . bu hes had a lot of work and seemed to be okay with it at the show that we took him to . . . sooo hopfully i dont die . . . and hopfully he isnt to mad afterwards . . . so everyone cross your fingers . . . and pray that he doesnt try to kill me :lol:


----------



## amandaandeggo

my mom want me to use "Cattywampus" or "Askew" for Eggo's show name . . . what do you think?


----------



## RusticWildFire

I like cattywampus!


----------



## amandaandeggo

hahaha she keeps tellin me "seeeee"


----------



## amandaandeggo

okay soooo its one vote Cattywampus


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I personally, don't know how to sound them out? What about:
Big Ego

LOL I dunno.


----------



## amandaandeggo

hahahaha i didnt at first either . . . and thats my biggest fear . . . that the anouncer will just make it up :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire

I don't think cattywampus or askew would be hard for an announcer in the states. At least where I've been those are pretty "common" terms.


----------



## amandaandeggo

lol you dont understand . . . no offense but the anouncer for this one farm where i attend most of their show has pretty much the worst person you could have for an anouncer . . . she messed up saying Charismatic (my friends mare) . . . and Que (another friends gelding) . . . shes kinda hopless . . . So Cattywampus is kinda streching my hopes a bit :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ahh I see. Well, some people get nervous in that position, some people rush too much and still others just aren't good at reading/speech. So, I don't know. It's all up to you what you want his name to be.


----------



## amandaandeggo

mwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhahahahhaha :twisted: i am the great decider


----------



## amandaandeggo

sorry . . . toooooo much sugar


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/3/2008

ugghh went to the dentist today . . . and I hate the dentist for many reasons . . . expecialy cause today I didn't get to ride cause I ran outta daylight . . . but mainly cause she is quite brutal . . . today she sliced my gums open cause she wasn't being carefull and slipped ! ! ! so yeah not only did I get poked in the mouth with pointy metal tools . . . have to skip my ride yeah she just had to slip! ! ! okay I feel better now my rant is over *sighs with relief*


----------



## amandaandeggo

Omg Omg omg omg there's a brand new saddle on the saddle rack in my garage . . . the question is who is it for? Eggo . . Dusty . . . or Frankie . . . and my mom doesn't come home for like an half an hour . . . I feel like a little kid at christmas . . . I just gotta know who it's for! cause me my mom and my sister all have our own horses and we all ride eachothers horses . . . except alexis has never ridden my horse and I only ride hers once in a blue moon . . . but anyhow . . . Dustys is ridden with a wither back pad cause he has the worlds highest wither . . . and my mom lessons Frankie ( my sisters horse) weekly . . and that saddle doesn't fit my mom the best . . . so my guess is it's for one of them . . . but my saddle has an interchangable gullet and fits my mom so technicaly it could be for Eggo and dusty could be getting mine . . . but my guess is it's my moms and it's for Frankie


----------



## amandaandeggo

okay its for my mom to use on Frankie . . . and its just on trial . . . so no fun for me lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Ohh. Nevermind. Hey, you had a great fun time getting excited right?!


----------



## amandaandeggo

now i just get to drool over it *keeps reminding herself that eggo looks better in darker tack*


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/4/2008

i luv him! Eggo was soooo good today! it was drizzleing and i didnt want to get my tack wet so i just lunged Eggo (we dont have a ring . . . let alone an indoor) . . . by the time i was done the drizzle had let up . . . so i just threw on his bridle and went for a little bareback cool out ride . . . first just in our padock . . . then off to the woods . . . hes probly the worlds best bareback horse . . . if i didnt know better i would guess that he didnt have a spine . . . and he has just enough withers that he cant pull me down his neck . . . but they arent uncomfortable . . . so hes a lot like riding a sofa hehehehe . . . ohhhhhh and my mom decided that for my christmas present she was just going to let me loose in Dover Saddlery!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo

yay new avatar!!!!! now you all can drooooolllll over my ohhhh soooo handsome man!!!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/6/2008

Eggo was the best for his lesson last night . . . you have no clue how proud i was of him . . . its been so long since weve had that good of a ride . . . and it was in a ring (Eggos previously most hated place) . . . we walk, trot, and cantered . . . and then troted and cantered a small fence . . . and then added a rolltop to make it a bending line . . . and then were were cantering a 3 part course . . . it was the most amazing feeling getting to that point . . . ive been working with him for almost a year and a half to get him to that point . . . and im finaly there =) . . . sadly i didnt get a lot of good pix . . . mater of fact theres only realy one where it wasnt tooooo blury (it was kinda dark and the shutter speed was realy slow) . . . ill post it later


----------



## amandaandeggo




----------



## amandaandeggo

yeah once again sorry its blurry =(


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/7/2008

okay well apparently i flirt and stuff without realizing that im doing it . . . the other day we had a feild trip for my buissnes tach class . . . well all of my friends are art majors so they werent there . . . so i was kinda by myself for the 1st part . . . then Manuel sat next to me and i was just like "hey Manuel" and didnt realy say anything more . . . then later when we had to sit through another presintation he sat next to me again . . . ad i said hi again . . . and went we stood up at the end he commented about how tall i was ( mind you he like 6ft) and i was like yeah ive always been kinda tall . . . and we went walking around on the tour again . . . and then he got yelled at and i walked up behind him and just teasing said to him "owwww your bad" and after that i was just kinda walking with them and he asked how spanish class was without him and i said "boring" (he switched classes but before that we used to sit next to eachother) and then later his one friend walks up and whispers to Manuel "is she your girlfriend" . . . and i was thinking im my head *HELLOOOO IM RIGHT HERE!* and Manuel didnt hear him so then he just grabed him and pretty much just drug him around the corner like i wasnt even there . . . so yeah appparently i just naturaly act a little flirty with guys . . . idk why . . . and im not quite sure what i can do about it . . . so today in school he saw me again in gym . . . we were playing volleyball . . . and he just came up behind me and was just goofing around and kept trying to distract me and stuff saying things like you suck blah blah blah . . . i knew he was just messing around so i didnt take it seriously . . . later after english i walked up next to him and just fooling around said " i dont not suck at volleyball . . . i was requested to try out for varsity" and he apologized . . . and i was like i was just kidding . . . and i knew you were too . . . so i havent talked to him since then (its only been like an hour) but whatever . . . it doesnt realy matter to me cause i realy dont think i come off that strong . . . and its not like im a w***e so im not too worried . . . cant wait to talk to Ryan on the bus today!!! we dont have any classes together but we always see eachother in the hall and say hi and stuff so he must atleast not hate me lol =) . . . there is still hope after all =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

the bus ride home was amsome today . . . we were all kinda being silly and this kid chris was like "i could beat you up" (refering to me) and then Ryan said "you'd have to fight me first" awwww he stood up for me <3 . . . ive been talking to him for like two weeks and i think he might actualy be the one (i know im probly driving you crazy cause ive liked about 5 diffrent guys . . . but i promise that im actualy serious) *thinks about writing a book*


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/09/2008

new video


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/10/2009

ughhhh back on the show name search . . .and this is what ive got so far . . .

-"Code Red"
-"Pursuance"
-or maybe somthing with "Quest" in it 

. . . but i dunno . . . and sugestions????


----------



## amandaandeggo

-"Ready or Not"
. . . or maybe somthing with "Chrome" in it


----------



## amandaandeggo

OKAY!!! DOES ANYONE READ MY JOURNAL ANYMORE!!! sorry mini rant . . . its just that i havent gotten a response in like a week . . . i just feel ignored and unspecial :-(


----------



## kickshaw

you are special to me 

I read your Journal yesterday....just did not have anything to write because I already gave you my name suggestions on another thread :lol:

how is he doing with his balance and getting up lately?


----------



## amandaandeggo

ohh that was Dusty . . . he seems better . . . he had a few days in the stall with some bute . . . and he seems much better . . . matter of fact the first thing he did was spin in a circle pawing the lay down and roll . . . we think he just hurt his back the other day cause he kinda tripped/slid down the hill a little bit . . . but awww thanks =)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Sorry. Had a huge Two weeks and haven't been on the computer forever!!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo

good to see (well hear from) you again rach =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/18/2008

my horse will never sease to amaze me . . . yesterday i barely got eggo up the hill . . . and then once i got him on the trail we used absolutly no rein . . . he was on the buckle and i was just houlding on to them so i didnt lose them . . . he was working totaly just form the leg yeilds and seat i was using with him and a few voice comands (a few whoas and a few clucks) . . . the same horse that i praticly had to beat up the hill just gave me the MOST AMAZING RIDE OF MY LIFE!!! no matter what level i am ridding at he can still match me . . . in the begining i was in a little bit over my head . . . but ever since then hes been prefectly at level with me . . . we have both been together for almost two years (together everyday for the last year since we moved him to my home farm) and he still suprises me on a dayily basis . . . i guess thats what they ment by horses are unperdictable =)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Thanks.


wow, thats good to know. can he do flying changes yet?


----------



## amandaandeggo

well kinda . . . he somtimes just auto does them (cause hes off balance) but he doesnt do them all the time when i ask for them


----------



## amandaandeggo

11/17 -11/19 (another story of another boy)

the following (just for fun) is a visual that show who sits where in the back of my bus (well the last two rows on each side)








and the story begins . . . randi was sick the one day and they were all trying to fill the seats so Ryan couldnt sit with us they were just being so rude . . . i refused to sit with chris so they were trowing a fit . . . i still didnt move and he sat with me like usual . . . not one person outta that group would talk to either of us for the whole ride home . . . and randi and i had plans to ride that night . . . and guess what?! she didnt show up . . . so i was realy ****ed off at that point . . . the next day atleast she appologised but seriously she coulda called . . .but right now things have seemed to settle a little bit . . . today we all sat in "our" seats and all seemed well . . . when chris realized that my mom was in italy with he boyfriend they all asked why i was in school . . . and i explained that if this week goes well that my mom has plans for going away on longer trips . . . and Ryan asked if there was going to be a party . . . and i said yeah . . . and he said that parties werent his thing but he would definatly come . . . so today was pretty good =) . . . for those of you who have now been confused . . . go check out "why does it have to be soooooooo complicated?!" in the girl talk section . . .it contains all the little details . . . ps i like ryan


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

LOL. I kinda figured that out. So now you like Ryan and not T.J?


----------



## amandaandeggo

your one smart cookie Rach you caught on to my hint =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

i now love the movie twilight (Edward Cullen)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

It doesn't come out in Aussie Land until next year.


----------



## amandaandeggo

omg when it comeout on dvd ill mail it to you . . . you can be the only one in australia to see it =)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

oh, wait, I just realized that it is coming out this month!
LOL!
Thanks anyways!


----------



## amandaandeggo

i've now have gotten through Twilight . . . New Moon . . . and im on page 115 of Eclipse . . . and i bought breaking dawn


----------



## amandaandeggo

12/4/2008

i wish i knew what Ryan was thinking . . . i can tell that he watches me when ever we anywhere close to eachother . . . everyday he sits with me on the bus . . . i think things have gotten a little better with the whole trying to seclude Ryan thing . . . now that theyve realized that he will always sit with me theyve seemed to calm down quite a bit . . . as long as taylor isnt on the bus . . . which thanks to the sport of volleyball she shouldnt be . . . we talk dayily . . . and the whole watching thing . . . i always get a hey or whatever . . . and then i can see him watching me when i go to walk away . . . and even when hes outta my range of sight i can still feel hes eyes trying to burn a hole through me . . . and trust me he doing it . . . my friend was walking towards me and saw him and asked why he was quote "staring me down" . . . its not at all a scary stare or anything . . . just like he wants to know what im up to i guess . . . but he definatly over protective of me . . . today on the bus just messing around chris took a fake swing at me and stopped *me flinching* and then asked me what i would have done it he actualy hit me . . . and Ryan just blurted out "its not what she woulda done it what i would done!" . . . lets just say thats not a side of him that ive ever seen . . . and chris backed down real fast . . . matter of fact chris hasnt said a word to me since . . . hahaha i think Ryan kinda scared him real bad . . . but he needed it and realy deserved it too . . . and Ryan seemed all proud of himself afterwards . . . so today was good . . . no today was great =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

12/08/2008

uggghhhh bomb threat at school today . . . and they kept us here!!!!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo

12/08/2008
hahahaha once again Dom has proven how much i need him . . . this morning (like always) we were talking about pretty much the whole entire world . . . how his friend who was in love with him started talking about how if they were together what would happen . . . which Dom who pretty much wasnt paying attention let her go on for awhile then had to stop and explain that he never wanted it to go that far . . . and how he had a girlfriend . . . and then how he tried to talk to his mom about it cause he felt guilty . . . and then we both decidied that its just better that he talks to me and not his mom (lol) . . . then a little later they announced that there was going to be a shelter in place because of the bomb threat . . . so since we are in the same homeroom we got to sit with eachother and talk again . . . and we started talking . . . and Dom's friend was sitting next to amy and Dom was pretty much freakin out . . . so we started talking about jelousy . . . and he was like "i don't know why im jelous , i just dont like seeing him with her" . . . and i said to him "well atleast your her boyfriend, im jelous of a girl whos going out with the guy i like" . . . and he ameditly picked up on that and was like *in a perky happy Dom voice that only i would know* "who?" . . . and i was like . . . "im not telling you" . . . and he was like "who is it . . . is it Ryan?" . . . and i look at him totaly amazed and said . . . "how did you know?" . . . and he was like . . . "isnt it obious?" . . . and i asked "how?" . . . and he said . . . "well you do talk about him all the time" . . . so Dom must pay attention to what i say . . . and having someone like that is one of the best parts of my life . . . so Dom is awsome . . . end of story =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

12/10

the last two days have been a. thrill . . . so I'll start at the begining . . . yesterday I got on he bus and took my usual seat by Ryan . . . the first thing he says to me is that he and krystin broke up . . . *yay now he's single* . . . so we started talkin . . . and he says she gets a week and then he's doesn't care cause obiously then either does she . . . so that's good for me at the moment cause i'm the only girl that he's even talked to since krystin broke up wit him . . . he waits for me after class . . . we are always just randomly talkin . . . and he always sits with me on the bus . . . so right now I'm realy enjoying my life =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

12/11

Ryan almost missed the bus today . . . so he came running up and just barely made it . . . and today somehow I lost my usual seat in the back to some little eight grader wich realy kinda ****ed me off . . . but anyway the was one spot behind me and Ryan went sat in it and was talkin to chris . . . which mind you I saved him a seat by not sitting in the seat that he was in at the moment . . . so i asked hin anyhow if he wantet to atleast throw his bag with me . . . then he said to me well I was actualy planning in sitting with you . . . *imediate internal smile breaks out with in me* . . . and he left his bag in he seat behind me and sat down . . . so yeah I love him . . . and he seems to care about me atleast enough to sit with me just to please me =)


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

hah I just read your whole journal and its really interesting. I am going to keep reading it from now on. So anything happen with ryan yet?


----------



## amandaandeggo

wow you get a cookie *gives cookie* thats a lot of text . . . i tend to leave lenghty replys . . . im at school and not soposed to be on here so ill write later . . . but to answer your question yes


----------



## amandaandeggo

12/20/2008

omg its been 4eva since ive been on here . . . so heres your update . . . not much is different . . . except he now has a playlist on my ipod - touch . . . and ive been asked if we are going out . . . so yeah hes still sitting wit me on the bus . . . and yeah hes still one of the main reasons i dont hate school =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

but he doesnt have a fone so its kinda frustrating me . . . there is no texting him if he doesnt have a fone =(


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

Awwww that sucks=/ so did he ask if you guys were going out or did someone else?


----------



## amandaandeggo

12/25/2008

Tuesday was our last day of school and probs the best day for me and ryan yet . I got 2 spend most I the day wit him at the volleyball game . . . when we weren't there he was waiting for me at my locker . . . meeting up wit me and my friends and waiting at my side like thts were he belonged . . so he acts like my bf but won't ask me out . . . so idk ways going on but in havin fun doin it and I guess thts all that matters =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> Awwww that sucks=/ so did he ask if you guys were going out or did someone else?


 
someone else asked me . i've had a few people assume we were. on the bus the other day we were both listening to my ipod . every part of his side smoshed into mine (if he was any closer he would have to be under my skin) . when he got up to let me out so that i could get off at my stop . . . a girl behind us asked "wat no goodbye kiss?!" . . . and a bunch of stuff like that. =)


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

HAH thats so sweet! Now he just needs to ask you out!!!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Amanda!
Me too! I haven't been on here in ages...


----------



## amandaandeggo

12/27/2008

uggh I miss him soooooo much! and it will be quite a few days till I get to see him again . . . so right now thts not helping very much . . . he doesn't have a fone so there's no txtin him . . . and I won't get too see him either and we didn't make plans the last day of school . . . so yeah I'm missing him right now =)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Aw. Hang in there!

GUESS WHAT? It's distraction time! yay!
I went and saw Twilight at the only drive in movie place in the state a day ago! I loved it to bits! I've currently started Breaking Dawn.
Can't wait till Eclipse comes out! I think New Moon the movie will be very depressing dontcha think???
I hope that distracted you? No?


----------



## amandaandeggo

wow its been forever since ive even been on here let alone actually written something . . . sorry for slacking guys. well for a quick update my life has been extermely crazy, and i havent ridden eggo in over a month. but so this all makes sense ill start at the begining. during winter break we went up to vermont to do some skiing. the second day we were going to head over to this mountain that was like a hour away, the whole ride up the was extremly scary . . . we kept hitting white-outs from the snow, the last white out that we came across we hit a snow plow in. hitting a snow plow donig about 45 miles per hour was not the best thing for me, my family, or my '99 expedition. now im without a towing vehicle and i have no was to get to my training farm so im stuck to ride at home . . . and its too muddy to ride by my house so im kinda stuck =( im in class so i gotta go . . . ill write later.


----------



## amandaandeggo

ps . . . everyones fine . . . my sister had black eyes for like a week but shes fine now . . . and the rest of us were just sore and bruised . . . but my expedition is totalted beond repair . . . the engine compartment was 2 feet thick . . . . pix later


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

oooooo jeeez!I am glad everyone's okay:?


----------



## amandaandeggo

yeah crazy stuff . . . guess what? my school had yet another bomb threat! nothing serious . . . just frustrating to be stuck in a shelter in place lock down. but besides that things seem to be moving smoothly, besides me getting up late this morning and missing my bus. i feel really bad for Ryan . . . he now has a black eye cause some kid that wasn't brave enough to just fight him, walked up from behind him punched him then ran off. which is really pathetic when you think about it . . . . anyone can sneek up on someone and get in an unfair shot . its not bad, i just feel bad for him.


----------



## amandaandeggo

1/19/2009


eeeeekkkkkk! just bought a F-250!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Awww. poor Ryan....wait, so your not going out with anyone??? Good to hear nobody was hurt!
Just finished Breaking Dawn! Woopies!

BTW-what the heck is a F-250?!!!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo

this is our new F-250 =)



























nope, no boy for me :-(, Ryan now has a girlfriend, so ill wait :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Crap. That's lovely looking, well, you can't really call it a car!!

Ryan got a girlfriend? Ah, you poor thing...


----------



## amandaandeggo

more like a bus lol, im fine, love our new truck =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

1/26/2009

whoa things have been crazy. lets start off at the less exciting and work our way up. friday i usualy go up to my sisters ridding lesson, this weekend it was super warm so i decided that i was going to go ride my horse instead. you guys remember shane, the guy thats friends with my family, the guy that kinda just messed with my head? well he came over. an unexpected thing happened. he kissed me. which realy wasn't something i wanted. matter of fact i wish i could've smacked him in the face, but i couldnt talk myself into doing it. im not quite sure why i didnt. instead i was just frozen, i didnt kiss him back, i didnt lean in, i didnt even close my eyes, yet he still kissed me. so im extremly ****ed off about that. now onto the other news. my moms expecting her 3rd child. the new baby is due in september. i still am not sure how i feel. just figured id keep you updated.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Congrats! Tell your mum Congrats from me! Do you know anything about the baby yet? Even though she's in the first month of pregnancy, yeah?

Oh. My. God. 
What the hell did Shane do? Have you talked to him since? Was it a kiss kiss or just a kiss?


----------



## amandaandeggo

yeah first month, saw the heart beat on the ultrasound, due in september, around the 15th, thats about all i know. i let ya know the gender when we do =) i messaged you rach so go check your box.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Checked it!


----------



## amandaandeggo

good job =)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

lol. any new news?


----------



## amandaandeggo

new boyfriend  his name is Connor


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Ha! What's he like?


----------



## amandaandeggo

very sweet, brown hair , blue eyes, asked me out while we we're ridding Eggo bareback (doubles), tall. . . if you wanna know anything specific just ask =)


----------



## horsegirl123

Do you have a showname for Eggo yet?? If you don't, I think "L'eggo My Eggo" would be really cute!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo

thats what i was originaly gonna use for a name, but hes never been shown as "l'eggo my eggo", this year will be his first show season and i think im gonna use "Dare to Dream" as his show name, its a long story but i was pretty much told he was never gonna be my competion horse and that i needed to sell him and get a new horse.


----------



## amandaandeggo

3/2/2009

Yay! My birthday is coming up fast! March 11th =) Can't wait till the snow melts and i can actually ride. Cause besides a few rides when the weather was nice, Eggo has had the winter off. I dont have a ring, i ride in my feild and when my feild is muddy there is no safe way to ride. So needless to say i will sooo be coming down with a case of spring fever =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

p.s.

thanks sooo much for the rating girlies =) im glad i can amuse all of you


----------



## amandaandeggo

3/6/09

i think that when i hadn't wrote on here for like 3 weeks alot of people forgot about my journal. **sigh** now i have to work my way back up again . . . but thats what i get for abbandoning everybody on here for such a long time. =( ohh and by the way im applying to a private boarding school in New Hampshire . . . and i live in Pennsylvania, so big adjustment for me comming up if i get in.


----------



## amandaandeggo

3/26/2009

i bought a GPA Titium . . . now im broke. its the only helmet that hits my big oddly shaped head . . . and its too expensive to even think about. and i got it for a deal . . . $350 with shipping, it runs for $490 everywhere else. yeah thats all my birhtday money, plus 8 hours at work =( but i need a new helmet, this one fits soo well, and its absolutly stunning for the show ring, so i'll live


----------



## Iluvjunior

hey i just read ALL this i love it i will definitley be checking up wasnt connor one of the ones on the bus guide you showed us?


----------



## amandaandeggo

Iluvjunior said:


> hey i just read ALL this i love it i will definitley be checking up wasnt connor one of the ones on the bus guide you showed us?


that was Ryan. he got back with his ex- girlfriend and started blowing me off. since then I went out with Connor who has the locker next to me, we also have english and math together, and it's been so long since then that I don't think I even updated you guys on how it ended with Connor. I told him the one day that I couldn't go to the movies the one day cause I had a ridding lesson, he got all mad and this is what he said "it's me or the horse" which I found insane! it's not like I was gonna marry him! I'm a freshman! so I told him "you just lost to the horse", and it was over. did you read about shane? well he's back to harassing me. he was over my house the other day and we were sitting on the sofa and he put his arm around me (which I tolerated) then he slid his hand down my arm, then next thing I know he started to feel me up! so I stod straight up and went in my room and sat on my bed. then he texted me and this is what he said "your tits feel nice, I like them". so now I'm just plain ****ed. he has a girlfriend, he's turning 18 this month and I just turned 15! it's messed up, and I'm sick of it.


----------



## amandaandeggo

Iluvjunior said:


> hey i just read ALL this i love it i will definitley be checking up wasnt connor one of the ones on the bus guide you showed us?


that was Ryan. he got back with his ex- girlfriend and started blowing me off. since then I went out with Connor who has the locker next to me, we also have english and math together, and it's been so long since then that I don't think I even updated you guys on how it ended with Connor. I told him the one day that I couldn't go to the movies the one day cause I had a ridding lesson, he got all mad and this is what he said "it's me or the horse" which I found insane! it's not like I was gonna marry him! I'm a freshman! so I told him "you just lost to the horse", and it was over. did you read about shane? well he's back to harassing me. he was over my house the other day and we were sitting on the sofa and he put his arm around me (which I tolerated) then he slid his hand down my arm, then next thing I know he started to feel me up! so I stod straight up and went in my room and sat on my bed. then he texted me and this is what he said "your tits feel nice, I like them". so now I'm just plain ****ed. he has a girlfriend, he's turning 18 this month and I just turned 15! it's messed up, and I'm sick of it.


----------



## Iluvjunior

oh wow that is sick! and yea i read about him what a creep! i would say that to you soooo just lost to the horse


----------



## amandaandeggo

Yeah it really bothers me. but he soo lost to the horse =) lol


----------



## Iluvjunior

lol seriously if a guy said that to me i'd be like you just lost to a horse


----------



## amandaandeggo

the worst part is theres this guy (Elliot) who lives like 7 hours away (in new hampshire) and it kills me (cause i live in pennsylvannia) so i'm thinking about transfering to his private/boarding school for my junior and senior years, cause i'm a freshman now and i needed a little time to get my grades up, so i'm gonna apply. the worst part is i'm gonna have to figure out what to do with my horse, cause i refuse to sell him.


----------



## Iluvjunior

you could always find a good rider who could come and exercise him while your gone and you could come home on breaks to see him.


----------



## amandaandeggo

Iluvjunior said:


> you could always find a good rider who could come and exercise him while your gone and you could come home on breaks to see him.


i don't think i could cope lol


----------



## Iluvjunior

well then it looks like your not going


----------



## amandaandeggo

Iluvjunior said:


> well then it looks like your not going


they have a riding team the question is more of will it be a good fit for him.


----------



## Iluvjunior

oh i didnt know thats what you meant


----------



## amandaandeggo

i didn't exactly say either lol


----------



## Iluvjunior

true true lol


----------



## amandaandeggo

i'm not proud of myself but i made out with shane again. i some how forgot who he was a how i felt about him, it was all about the physical part. i was ashamed of myself afterwards.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Oh that was smart(sarcasm)lol well oh well.... wait why are you still talking to him??


----------



## amandaandeggo

hes a family friend. hes part of the "big brothers big sisters" program. my mom's boyfriend is his "big brother" he stays over my house every now and then. so i'm forced to see him. no one in my family knows anything has happpened, they leave us all alone all the time. im extemely trusted. BUT I HAVE GOOD NEWS!! I NOW HAVE A NEW BOYFRIEND!! HIS NAME IS SHANE!! (diffrent Shane by the way, thank god!)


----------



## Iluvjunior

lol i was like OMG until i saw the different shane thing


----------



## amandaandeggo

haha you cn breathe now


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Hey. Haven't been on here in a few months. 

What the heck is going on? I just read 7 pages so I was up to date with your life lol!
What's Shane like?
BTW-I think you should tell someone about the other Shane? Or has he stopped!

Glad to hear from ya!


----------



## Iluvjunior

lol yes my heart has caught back up with myself


----------



## amandaandeggo

HEY RACHEL!!!! lol i missed you =) i've learned that i can very easily **** Shane (not my boyfriend shane) then he doesn't talk to me for awhile. so i've been enjoying that. he called me a b!tch today haha it was pretty funny given the fact that i don't care what he thinks for me. ohh and the shane (boyfriend) thing was kinda a mistake. he got my number from a friend of his, long story short it was the wrong Amanda, so the call and everything was a mistake, no big deal. i don't realy care. thats the update =)


----------



## Iluvjunior

oh okay cool! have you ridden eggo lately?? Oh i love the pic of eggo how his tail is blowing


----------



## amandaandeggo

Iluvjunior said:


> oh okay cool! have you ridden eggo lately?? Oh i love the pic of eggo how his tail is blowing


hahaha he was actually flicking his tail at flies, it was taken in like mid august =) i actually rode today, i just took off my sturrrips it was fun =) here are a few pictures . . .


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Nice...I missed you too.


----------



## Iluvjunior

you look good


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

amandaandeggo said:


> hahaha he was actually flicking his tail at flies, it was taken in like mid august =) i actually rode today, i just took off my sturrrips it was fun =) here are a few pictures . . .


 
You guys look great!


----------



## equestrian_rider465

Haha. I just read your whole journal. =) It's really interesting. lol.


----------



## amandaandeggo

thanx everybody =) Eggo was in the trailer the other day, just to pratice loading cause he's usually not all that great about it. so he was just chilling in the trailer, which is a two horse straight load ( with the divider out ) and he turned around, got stuck sideways, panicked, fell down, scrambled to his feet, and tried to jump the back of the trailer! he wasn't hurt bad just cut up a little, and took off a bunch of hair on his legs, but thank god he's okay. =) I don't know what I'd do without him.


----------



## Iluvjunior

oh no the poor baby what would happen if that happened on the road thank god it was pratice


----------



## amandaandeggo

Iluvjunior said:


> oh no the poor baby what would happen if that happened on the road thank god it was pratice


yeah it scared me soo badly, i was able to drop the ramp and he calmed down instantly, i unloaded him, did a quick once over, he looked okay so i just walked him on to the trailer again, he loaded just fine. then we went back down to the barn and cleaned up his cuts.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Yea thats good! He's such a sweetie!


----------



## amandaandeggo

hes trouble =) but hes worth it


----------



## amandaandeggo

ugh, i'm looking at riding pictures and my equatation really sucks.


----------



## Iluvjunior

lol it cant be that bad


----------



## amandaandeggo

even the ones i just posted are bad.


----------



## Iluvjunior

there not that bad


----------



## amandaandeggo

Iluvjunior said:


> there not that bad


i used to be the top teen rider at my local show barn since i've moved to my barn and just been trailering in to lesson, i've been riding like a little kid


----------



## Iluvjunior

oh well pratice more then


----------



## amandaandeggo

im working on it i've just got alot on my mind right now.


----------



## amandaandeggo

okay so heres the thing. . . theres this guy (Elliot) that i've seriously fallen for . . . here comes the probblem . . . he lives 7 hours away from me in NH. he goes to a private boarding school (in which his parents are dorm parrents) so he quite literaly lives on campus. i met him august 2008 while i was visiting my cousin who just happens to be his best friend. during the time i was up there we were together 24/7 . . . he stayed at my cousin's house, then i stayed over his house and every night was like that situation. since then we've been talking back and forth on facebbook, he just told me that im not gonna get to see him this summer cause his whole family is going out to visit his grandparents and colleges and stuff out west. i haven't seen him in person since august 2008 and the odds are the soonest i'll get to see him is novvember 2009 (this whole situation sucks!) i know if i applied to his private boarding school id get in . . . but theres the problem of my horse, the school has an equestrian team (and a barn 2 miles off campus) but i don't know how well my horse would fit in there. if my horse doesn't like his suroudings things get dangerous (for me and him) i know the trainer for the school's equestrian team (she just happens to bee Elliot's mom, see he is perfect) but i just don't know if he'll like it up there, hes used to a 3 horse barn with like 8 acres of turnout, i know that the barn up there has 12 stalls and i have no idea what the turnout is like. so thats my first option, take a risk and move up there with him, heres my second option, try to forget about him. which won't at all be easy. so what do you think i do? feel free to add another option, cause i'm open to suggestions.


----------



## amandaandeggo

rear ended yesterday with the horse trailer on our way to Eggo's lesson, the trailer was totaled, we had to be picked up by a second trailer and he had to be druged to even get him on it. I'm never gonna get this horse on a trailer again.


----------



## equestrian_rider465

I know just where your coming from. My little mare is such a good horse cept she hates the trailer and the vet. Last time we were at a show and tried to load her on to get her home, she had to stay at the show grounds cause she refused to get on the trailer. She broke my mom's finger and slid under the bum bar. There is something about a two horse front load she hates. Like I can load her perfectly on a slantload by myself. She's just kinda weird. =S I would try just trying to let him loose near the trailer or if there is a trailer at the barn your at to put his food in there after a lesson (if you feed him any grain). 

As for the boarding school situation, I would see what they are doing in the equestrian team and see if it is a good fit for him. That's really all I can think of. lol, hope i help a little...


----------



## amandaandeggo

he already gets fed on there (well not since the accident) that's what were gonne have to do again. he's just tramatized now


----------



## Iluvjunior

poor thing was he hurt at all??


----------



## amandaandeggo

two micro scrapes on his nose, which where less severe than your average paper cut. but i think he was very much mentaly tramatized. hes such a good boy, and he trusts me soo much, i've never been so proud of him behaving in the way that he did, if it were any one of the other horses my family owns it would've been much worse. this whole senario was quite literaly my worst nightmare come to life.


----------



## amandaandeggo

Eeeeek!!! Elliot is gonna be back by the 25th of August!!! I'm gonna try with all my might to get up there. . . my mom is pregnant and due in September so she can't come up obviously . . . but my uncle and aunt and cousin always go up, so I'm gonna beg them to go up at that time. my uncle treats me like I'm his oldest daughter and he's like my dad since my dad passed away when I was 9, so I'm praying that he'll do that for me cause it'd mean the world to me.


----------



## Iluvjunior

Awwwww thats good! Congrats to your mom!


----------



## amandaandeggo

yeah I'm not happy about it ... but at least I'll have Elliot =) I talked to him for like 8 hours today, I couldn't stop smiling =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

i'm soo jealous of their plans. . . they're outta school and partying tonight and I'm studying for finals =(


----------



## ponyflo

Flo's Diary
check out my blog! im a 2r old pony


----------



## amandaandeggo

Eeeeeeek!!!! MY MOM SUPRISED ME WITH A 2008, 4 HORSE, SLANTLOAD, GOOSENECK TRAILER!!!! I love it! i'll post pictures once it stops raining around here, I can't be taking any risks with my slr camera in the rain, lol it's just too expensive. This is the most amazing suprise I've ever recived! ohh elliot update, he maybe able to convince his family to stop at my house on the way back from Idaho, possibly with plans of taking me back home with them and then driving back home with my aunt and uncle later in the week =) it's been a good week, the other day I got a 100% on my math pop quiz, my sister got a write up slip, just proves I'm the good child =)


----------



## Iluvjunior

Your not happy about your mom having a baby? thats awesome you gt the trailer though and yea hopefully you can go back with him!


----------



## amandaandeggo

i dont like her bf at all, i want noting more than to get away from my house.


----------



## Iluvjunior

oh ok. whats up??


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

Whew. I just all 19 pages of your journal. I couldn't stop. haha. It's like a saga. Very interesting. =)

I'll definately try to keep up with it.


----------



## amandaandeggo

hahaha yeah thats about right. okay now to add to it. i thought Dusty (my moms ottb) almost died. he was down in the pasture and couldn't get back up. he was half dead when i got there, he had flailed around and got himself exhausted, dehydrated and outta breath. each breath was shallow and his eyes were closed. once he started to catch his breath again he'd just try again. so i ended up holding him down by his head so he would actually catch his breath, then a whole group of us were able to push him up to his feet and then held him steady for awhile so he could get his balance back. then he drank like a whole bucket of water and went back to grazing. it was a bit stressful. that was my wednesday. friday was my "graduation" for school. i bbumped onto a guy that i had no classes with and hadn't truely met, so we hung out for awhile that day and he invited me to hang out with him and his friends that afternoon, but i couldn't, he kept insisting that we make plans. we made plans to meet up, i messed up and kinda double booked my schedule, i had a graduation party during the time i promised to meet him, so i had to cancel. he REALLY liked me, liked him as a friend. i kinda crushed him even when i didn't mean too . . . i'm just naturally extremley flirty . . . i honestly didn't mean to, but i did. so i feel really bad, Elliot knows about Kevin, he actually wasn't at all upset with me, so thats the upside. I've still got Elliot and he still supports me all the way, no matter what stupid thing i do. I haven't been riding. I don't wanna quit horses, but i'm having a difficult time sticking with it. I still do my horse's stall everyday, and i'm still part of the feeding schedule, but the last time i rode was may 28th . . . today is june 14th . . . its been 17 days thats like 2 1/2 weeks. i don't know what i'm going to do. i think i need someone to yell at me.


----------



## amandaandeggo

ohh I forgot to tell you guys the stupid thing Eggo did while I was away and the one boarder was locking up for the night. . . kids were setting off fireworks, some animal was making spooky noises in the distance. . . he was locked in his stall. He decided to try to jump out the top of his dutch-door, he hit the top of the threshold (partially peeling the plywood from the boards) and came back down on his door, now this isn't the first time he's done this so we made a door for him that could make it through and atomic bomb. . . so the door didn't come off. so now my horse is stuck halfway in and out of the stall, standing over this dutch-door. that's when the boarder walked out from the haybarn and found him like this. he was just standing there, completely calm, and completely stuck. so our boarder stood there and thought about what she was gonna do for a minute, carefully walked over and unlached the door hoping maybe if he pushed foreward a few steps he could open it a little and slide off the edge. he didn't, he just hopped about 3 times and cleared the rest of it with his hind end. silly silly Eggo.


----------



## Iluvjunior

awww silly silly boy its a good thing he wasnt hurt! so then she just walked him back in?? would you like me to yell at you to go get back on eggo??


----------



## amandaandeggo

haha I actually rode on the 17th, what a good boy he was, I had a friend bring over her new pony and we rode and video taped eachother for 3 hours! it was soo much fun. sadly it's rained everyday since then so I haven't had him out the last couple of days. but it's good for my pasture, lots of rain and no horses eating it while it tries to grow. ohh by the way my boarder/occupant of my 3rd stall is moving out at the end of this month so we will have an extra stall, and Eggo is gonna lose his rough-housing buddy. my mom is worried that my horse is gonna get bored and start beating up on her sick horse Dusty, or that we're gonna have to put Dusty down by the end of July . . . so we're gonna foster a horse, and maybe keep that horse in the end.


----------



## Iluvjunior

whats the matter with dusty he's still sick he's only 10??


----------



## amandaandeggo

R.I.P. Dusty Doc Lou, you are such an amazing horse and i couldn't have asked for anything better. You were very brave and we'll never forget that. i miss you already.


----------



## amandaandeggo

We adopted a grey standardbred mare today form the Standardbred Retirement Foundation. She needs a new name.


----------



## Iluvjunior

awwww im sorry how did dusty die?? she is beautiful!


----------



## amandaandeggo

we put him to sleep. he went down in the feild and couldn't get back up, he was acting like something realy hurt him.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

Wow I have read this whole thing and you are attracted to drama! Geez! Take a break from the guys and spend time with your horses!


----------



## amandaandeggo

it keeps me busy... someday i'll write a book haha that is if anyone would read it. lol i take care of my horses' every aspect of care, i feed every meal, muck every stall, fill every bucket with water, and ride at least every other day. i spend alot of time with my horses. The boy drama will be slowing down, i'm extremely serious about Elliot. As crazy as this sounds... i think hes the guy i wanna marry someday. Hes the 1st person i have every truely opened up to, the only person i have ever trusted. I dont need the "sweetie your getting too invvolved..." lecture, hes just as serious about me. I can't promise that the drama will stop though, i'm a sophmore, its to be expected. This year i'm moving up to the high school, i've been cutting myself off from my school friends from last year, haven't talked to any of them since the last day of the school. They were just not the kinda people i should've been hanging out with, not the best influnces. So i'm starting fresh this year. The only friends that i've been talking to lately are my barn friends and Elliot's friends turned my friends. lol i'll be in good shape once i get into Proctor and i'm up in NH with my REAL friends. 1st i gotta make it through my sophmore year, then i'm golden =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

I leave for NH on sunday!!!!


----------



## Iluvjunior

yayyy i knew you would get in! are horses allowed there?/


----------



## amandaandeggo

didnt get in .... yet. but yes they have a team. im just visiting.


----------



## Iluvjunior

oh ok well i hope you get in


----------



## amandaandeggo

just got back from seeing Elliot in new hampshire, if you want details pm me, i cant post them out in the forum, if my mom reads this forum she'd kill me. lol but i kinda wanna talk to someone bout it, and i'm perfectly happy to share haha.


----------



## amandaandeggo

ILUVJUNIOR gets the good pony friend award! she was the only one to pm me about my bboy drama. lol so heres to ILUVJUNIOR!


----------



## amandaandeggo

ugh! i fell off Eggo today. we were cantering and it was a bouncy forward canter, nothing like his usual flat floaty canter, so i lost my stirup. when i went to pull him back to get my stirup back, he bucked so hard his rear hit me in the back of the head, so it launched me forward and i came up and over his shoulder... fell right infront of him, so i got hit in the back with his front leg when he went to bring that leg forward again.... can you say oww?


----------



## Iluvjunior

ouch that must of hurt i bet you have a big old bruise!

and aww thanks yayyy for me and the good pony friend award.


----------



## amandaandeggo

you earned it =)


----------



## Iluvjunior

Lol thank you!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Hey Amanda!


----------



## amandaandeggo

Rachel!!!!!!! i missed you! where've you been?!
_________________________________________________

my update! my half-sister was born yesterday, Sarah Lynn, 8lbs 6oz, 21in =)
havent ridden eggo since monday weather has been a little gross here and when it was good weather i had soccer pratice, since im captian it would be a little wrong to skip to ride haha. i've been thinking about carrers and my future alot this week! anything from what i wanna presue as a carrer to what college i wanna attend and what my future family will be like (husband, kids, horse lol) so theres been alot of thinking going on and alot of debating too. i think i want to do one of 2 things as a carrer, either teach or specalize in human medical feild. i just have no idea which one i would find more fufiling and which one id just in general be better off presuing.


----------



## amandaandeggo

I love my guy friends =) you guys remember Frankie? Well Frankie, Carly, Steve and I were waitin at the door berofe getting dismissed from 6th period. Steve placed his pointer finger under Frankies chin and lifted it slightly then leaned in slightly! Well I almost died of shock! Steve didn't kiss him, just did an amazing job acting it though fooled me pretty darn well. Wish you could all see my look of astonishment. haha I love guys. there random as can be, it's the best!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Okay.....lol
I've just been away for months really. No particular reason...


----------



## amandaandeggo

Heys guys  so i'm reviving the journal haha it took me a few pages to even find it. I cant believe how long its been since ive written in here! So once again my post in the other forum has become a diary so im gonna do some coppying and pasting to update this one to the current BOY


----------



## amandaandeggo

Okay so theres this freshman, Alex. Im a sophmore and i really like him. He started coming over to my table at lunch a couple of weeks ago, just ti talk for a minute, then he'd leave. Today for the first time he spent the entire period sitting next to me at lunch, leaning on me, arm to arm, leg to leg. Near the end of the period he was leaning his head on me, just kinda messing around. Anyhow, this other girl at my table Ashley likes him too. She and i arent really friends, we just kinda share friends. The problem comes down to the fact that my other friend taylor is picking sides. Shes tryin to talk me into backing down, just cause ashley hasnt had a bf for awhile. I dont really care if ashley gets mad at me, what i care is if taylor does. Alex used to sit at my other friends table and she said that he never came anywhere near them, so im really starting to think he likes me too.

Taylor feels bad for Ashley. Which i dont really get. Alshley is about 5'3 doesnt dress the best and wears her hair in pigtails alot, add in the fact that she wears no make up and it makes her look like a little kid. im 5'11 and im very attentive to my apperence and am mistaken for being older than i am all the time. Alex is 6'2 and looks perfect in proportion to me, he towers over her to the point where it just looks weird.

Ive never said a thing to ash about her looks, i just understand why he isnt looking at her, cause she doesnt care to much about how she presents herself. I didnt mean to come off as a brat for saying that. I dont even think he knows her name and i dont think she even knows his last name. They just dont talk. Ashley is to shy to make any move wether its guys or friends, she wont stand up for herself or talk at all really. Thats where Taylor comes in. Taylor plays the role of big sister and most of the time voice for ashley. She likes to talk through taylor cause taylor is super confident and outgoing. Taylor is everything ashley is not. Thats where it gets tough. Taylor and i are kinda high in our social group of friends, everyone else is kinda passive and just follows along with our ideas. Until now Tay an i have always been on the same page. Im just afraid that now im starting a tear in the group that will only grow larger in time.

Its not as much about looks as it is the fact that she doesnt speak for herself. She seems to have no selfconfidence, thats what keeps her and i from actually being friends. We barely know eachother and we just have taylor as a comon link.

Lets just drop the looks issue cause thats not what im worried about. So here is todays update... Please forgive my following diagram of our table

:ashley:anthony:taylor:fisnic:
|=================|
:kevin:me:nicole:connor:

so thats how we were all sitting. Fisnic is an exchange student and he had a geography question about the usa so i pulled out my history textbook and was kneeling at the end of the table by him, answering his question. So the table looked like this.

:ashley:anthony:taylor:fisnic:
|=================|:me:
:kevin:nicole:connor:

then alex came over and stood behind me so it looked like this.

:ashley:anthony:taylor:fisnic:
|=================|:me:Alex: 
:kevin:nicole:connor:

so he playfully stepped on my foot to get my attention and we (alex just about everyone there and me) started talking. Ashley looked up once, never said a word the took out her itouch and started listening to music. Totally ignoring all of us. Thats why i dont really like her. My friend Candice who sit at the other table that alex sits at offered to tell him i like him tomorow while im at my lab. So im gonna do that cause theres no way i can have an honnest talk with him infront of mu friends. They might just kill me. I think they wouldnt care if he asked me but im afraid that if i asked him and they knew that they'd be mad.

I got a message today from Ashley, this is the first time she approached me about it. She just pretty much told me that he was too outgoing for her and that she was too shy for him and that Alex and i would be cute together  so that just solved itself. Ofcourse now something else had to come along and make me doubt myself. Tonight i was at the school buying tickets for gym night (school based event thats extremely popular) he was just a few people behind me in line. After i bought my tickets i walked over to see what night he was going, hes going friday, just like me. So then i was walking out with him talking and i handed him my phone and asked for his number. His reasponse, "nah im good" with a smile on his face and then i jokingly called him mean and he said his ride was here, which it was and that he'd give it to me tomorow at school. Heres the thing, i think/hope he was just messing around and teasing me, but im not 100% sure he was. Second problem, i have lab tomorow. I wont see him. My friend was gonna tell him i like him tomrow. If i have his number i rather do it myself. I was thinkin that if i just have my friend appologize fir me having lab and give him my number might make me look a little too desprate to get it. What in the world do i do now?!

I called off my friend. Im waiting till monday to see if he even comes over and sits with me agin 

He found me today in the hall after 1st pd. I dont know how but he did. I was walking to photo all my myself and all of a sudden some one bumps into me with a playful shoulder shove. It was Alex. I ammediately smiled like an idiot and said "hey" then told him jokingly "ohh and im mad at you" he looked at me super confuse and asked why? Then i told him he was mean and he just laughed and said sorry. Then i told him "ohh and by the way i wont see you today" and he questioned why and i told him i had lab. He then said "ohh that sucks" then he just walked me to class and we went our seprate ways. Then i accidentaly ran into him tge period after on the way to my locker and he joking accused me of stalking and i just laugued and said he snuck up on me earlier. Then we both had to go to class. I didnt see him for the rest of the day. My friend who is at the other table that he stays at was talking to him today during lunch. She said to him "so you've been cheating on us with that other table, and whos that girl you were leaning on the other day?" after she said that apparently he turned red an put his headphones in and ignored them for awhile. When he took out his headphones again she asked "so whats her name?" playing stupid, his reasponse was "ohh the girl who has lab today, thats Amanda." still turning slightly red. So i think things are going in the right dirrection and that he was just messing with me last night


----------



## amandaandeggo

Ekkkkkk! Im soo excited. He sat with me at lunch today, and he kept poking me and messing around ect. Then i saw him in gym. I hadnt even realized that he had gym 8th period. Twice every semester we all meet in the big gym and choose our next gym course (i.e. Tennis,basketball,volleyball) i was walking in and i saw him, i walked over to the spot where i usually meet with my friends, he was near by, then he walked over. He randomly asked for a hug, i was very happy to comply  we sat together for the rest of the class period and just kinda hung out and i gave him my phone and told him that he still owed me a phone number and i got it! Ahhhh, im soo excited. Just had to share


----------



## Dartanion

Lol that is just too cool! thnc for sharing. This totally reminds me of when my and bf first got together


----------



## amandaandeggo

So hes really confusing me... I texted him yesterday, he never replied. Then today at school he sat with me at lunch and we talked, played games on my itouch and ect. I panniced this morning while leaving my house and forgot my lunch so he offered to share, i kindly declined. then he had to go for a minute so he said "sorry i'll be right back" and left, when he got up he gentlely ran his fingers across my back. It was still really cute though. So tomorow we dont have school (teachers in service day) so im gonna try and text him again tomorow afternoon. Im hoping that i can hang out with him on friday at gym night, but we'll see how things go =)


----------



## amandaandeggo

i actually got to talk to him for like 5 minutes today... then he just stopped replying so i wasnt about to get pushy about it. it was still nice to know that hes not just ignoring me.


----------



## amandaandeggo

we had school today, but it was only a half-day because of the snow. i bumped into him after english, then again on my way outta bio. we had an extended 4th pd givwn the fact that all the busses hadn't arrived yet. 4th pd luckily for me just so happens to be lunch. so he sat with me the entire period and we talked and hung out. i invited him to join us at my house tomorow if we have a snow day. that way like the entire lunch table will be hangin out and sleddin and stuff  if we don't have off tomorow, then im gonna try to hang out with him at gym night. but greedy me would like the entire day with him.


----------



## amandaandeggo

Well, we had a snow day today, but he can make it. Kinda upset right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amandaandeggo

I still had a blast today, even though Alex wasn't there. We've texted back and forth today more than I we ever had before, so that's good. They moved all the gym night things cause of the snow. My Friday night (tonight) tickets just became Saturday night (tommorow) tickets. So I'll see him tommorow  I'm hopping I can spend it with him tommorow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amandaandeggo

Long story short my stepdad was at a confrence in Vegas this past week (he does computer IT stuff) and he recived a laptop case, he was gonna throw it out. My mom asked me if I wanted it cause I'm gonna have a laptop eventually for school. My sweet 16 is in under 2 weeks (march 11) now I'm really starting to wonder if my mom figured out that I've been saving up for a MacBook pro for awhile now. That would be the best present ever! Just had to share that cause I'm very excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amandaandeggo

The only part of gym night that I saw him was during the preformance he was in. So that was upsetting. But I went out with friends afterwards and that was a lot of fun. When I got home he texted me. We ended up talking till 2am, it was soo cute. He wants to hang out now =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amandaandeggo

Umm well Alex I confusing as usually. We never did hang, or anything. He actually stopped talking for like a week. Really wierd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

